# Thinking of changing from purdy



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Have been a purdy man the last 22 years with the 3'' pro -extra elasco my prefered brush .The last few I have got I noticed that they were more flexible than previous, thinking of trying some new ones any recommendations


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Try using a brush made by 'Corona' , personally, i like to use a 3" nylon/polyester blend for most tasks, this brush in particular is called the " Cody" made by 'Corona' . This is just my opinion, i dont think Purdy brushes are being made with the same standard of quality they used to make.


----------



## APC (Sep 25, 2007)

I also like corona brushes. They hold a ton of paint, clean up easily and last forever. I use the excaliber line though, great brushes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What line of purdy's are you using? I like wooster firms and i like Corona chinex. 
I also have been playing around with the Excaliburs and i am pleased with them.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

There is alot of brushes out there and personaly I am a fan of E&j's. I'd try a few diffrent brands out and see what feals right for you.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wher do you buy Corona brushes? All that are sold here are Purdy , Wooster and a few cheaper lines. BTW , how about SW brushes?


----------



## remodeling joe (Apr 18, 2007)

i used to use purdy's but they just dont' hold enough paint for me. i tried wooster and never looked back. they have this brush called "silver tip" or something like that and wow,, nice , very nice


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

I use Corona, use to use purdy but after SW bought them out theywent down hill


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

The price we pay for brushes etc over here they would want to be good


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm, here in Nebraska i find Corona's at Pittsburgh Paints, and Diamond Vogel.
Eddie, i was born in Oxford, England and am a dual national, i'm thinking 20 quid is close to $40 american dollars give or take depending on the exchange rate, whats the price for a brush over there?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PrecisionPainting said:


> I use Corona, use to use purdy but after SW bought them out theywent down hill


I use a Corona 3" Bronson. 
Sherwin Williams buys up companies that are on their last leg.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I use a Corona 3" Bronson.
> Sherwin Williams buys up companies that are on their last leg.


No the capital management co that owns SW buys up companies ruins them and then sells them off in pcs... Nothing wrong with that its pretty normal in the corporate world..

All tho I get a kick out of the fact the Chrylers was purchased by a Cerberus Capital Management from Daimler and then the company had to ask for a loan from the Govt. what a sham...


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea ihave to order my brushes since no one in iowa has corona been tryin to get on diamond vogel to carry. I bought 3 new purdy and the stock fell apart on them.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

1977corey said:


> Hmm, here in Nebraska i find Corona's at Pittsburgh Paints, and Diamond Vogel.
> Eddie, i was born in Oxford, England and am a dual national, i'm thinking 20 quid is close to $40 american dollars give or take depending on the exchange rate, whats the price for a brush over there?


A 3'' purdy would cost 40 euro approx [$58.00] I buy a lot of tools at the paint store. com and get them delivered but the best is a gallon of BIN is 50 euro [$72.00] approx, I was over in Boston in January i seen a gallon of BIN for $19.00 THATS SOME DIFFERENCE


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Eddie, would you have to pay import tax/tariff on brushes that were sent to you? I sent a bunch from here to a cousin in Germany and included a Birthday card in the box. It wasnt his birthday, but he didnt have to pay any fees either.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Corey, where in Nebraska are you? Are you painting for someone or on your own?


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

No just the shipping so far hope it stays like that


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

...................................................................


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

1977corey said:


> ...................................................................





Wolfgang said:


> Corey, where in Nebraska are you? Are you painting for someone or on your own?


Omaha, i am on my own, but would like to work for someone becuase this weather is making me piss poor. I do have a small interior job i bid for $400 this week from a repeat customer, and about two weeks ago i completed another interior job for $900. I have been painting for 6 years, i love/hate it. I did well on my own last year from August-november, but after that, i'm practically starving. I've learned ALOT from working for others that i can work for myself, i am always open to learning anything new in this trade. I got tired working jobs knowing i've done 89% of the work, and only get an hourly wage. I havent looked back since. I've never burned any bridges with those i've worked for. My goals for this year is to be a one man crew and maybe hire one guy to help. It definitly has been harder than i thought.........


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

eddie said:


> A 3'' purdy would cost 40 euro approx [$58.00] I buy a lot of tools at the paint store. com and get them delivered but the best is a gallon of BIN is 50 euro [$72.00] approx, I was over in Boston in January i seen a gallon of BIN for $19.00 THATS SOME DIFFERENCE


Euros huh? i guess its Northern Ireland that uses the pound, no?
Either way, it seems like paint and equipment costs more across the pond, i guess you would have to charge more to do the work?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

1977 said:


> i love/hate it.


LOL! I agree
Your avatar cracks me up.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1977corey said:


> Omaha, i am on my own, but would like to work for someone becuase this weather is making me piss poor. I do have a small interior job i bid for $400 this week from a repeat customer, and about two weeks ago i completed another interior job for $900. I have been painting for 6 years, i love/hate it. I did well on my own last year from August-november, but after that, i'm practically starving. I've learned ALOT from working for others that i can work for myself, i am always open to learning anything new in this trade. I got tired working jobs knowing i've done 89% of the work, and only get an hourly wage. I havent looked back since. I've never burned any bridges with those i've worked for. My goals for this year is to be a one man crew and maybe hire one guy to help. It definitly has been harder than i thought.........



That is how I run my business and yes it is a tough way to go, but it always beats out making money for someone else.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> That is how I run my business and yes it is a tough way to go, but it always beats out making money for someone else.


working for myself has made me like painting again. I've always been told there is a fine line between quality and production, but knowing how long it takes MYSELF to get something done is my OWN production rate and not someone elses, its nice to not have someone cracking a whip at me making my quality go to s*it, and making me lose my passion. Dont get me wrong, some whip cracking has definitly built character for me.
Quality is everything.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1977corey said:


> working for myself has made me like painting again.


Give it time...that will change.



1977corey said:


> Quality is everything.


No matter what always remember that, even when the sh1t is way over your head.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Working for yourself, by yourself, is the best way to learn what your production rates are and your level of quality. If, in this economy, you find yourself working for someone else again, you should let them know what your production rates are. If they arent happy with them, then you have a decision to make.

Corey, you mentioned in an earlier post on this thread that you got tired of doing 80-90% percent of the work and only getting paid an hourly wage. I have myself and two other painters. I find myself doing 100% of the work on some jobs and pay myself an hourly wage. I also own the equipment, do 98% of the bidding, do all the admin work, and pay various required costs to own a legally protected business. Out of curiousity, given the business/wage climate in Omaha, what do you feel is a fair hourly wage for someone with 6 years experience? I'm not trying to start any crap, just curious is all.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Working for yourself, by yourself, is the best way to learn what your production rates are and your level of quality. If, in this economy, you find yourself working for someone else again, you should let them know what your production rates are. If they arent happy with them, then you have a decision to make.
> 
> Corey, you mentioned in an earlier post on this thread that you got tired of doing 80-90% percent of the work and only getting paid an hourly wage. I have myself and two other painters. I find myself doing 100% of the work on some jobs and pay myself an hourly wage. I also own the equipment, do 98% of the bidding, do all the admin work, and pay various required costs to own a legally protected business. Out of curiousity, given the business/wage climate in Omaha, what do you feel is a fair hourly wage for someone with 6 years experience? I'm not trying to start any crap, just curious is all.


My production varies by what mood i'm in, basically i know what i'm capable of, but sometimes choose not to push myself, i know that when my job is done, i'm getting paid.
What i meant by doing 80-90% of the work, is that it makes me feel like a chump when i bust my ass for pennies, and see the "boss" collect a huge chunk of money, for barely lifting a finger....(envious? yeah probably, makes me think" why can't i do that? after all its my labor making that guys pockets fatter) 
What do i feel is a fair hourly wage for someone with 6 years experience? Well thats a tough question to answer, everyone knows those "guys" that claim to have 10,15,20 and up years of "experience" but when you actually work with them/see their work, makes me wonder where the "experience" is....
If i were to work for someone, i'd conservatively ask for $14 to start, IF i'm on payroll and actually an "employee". Seems like lately everyone is hiring guys as "sub-contractors" so they avoid paying taxes and workers comp,etc. then i would ask for more money per hour to cover my taxes,etc.
When i do my own work i like to make a minimum of $25, and ive been successful so far to make at least that minimum.
I have a lot to learn, i know, and i wish MYSELF luck.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

""""Out of curiousity, given the business/wage climate in Omaha, what do you feel is a fair hourly wage for someone with 6 years experience? I'm not trying to start any crap, just curious is all.""""
Also i cant speak for anyone else but myself, but i have made a serious effort to learn as much as i could during my 6 years. It takes about that long to be a medical doctor.....


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

*$25 an hour nice*

:whistling2:


1977corey said:


> """"Out of curiousity, given the business/wage climate in Omaha, what do you feel is a fair hourly wage for someone with 6 years experience? I'm not trying to start any crap, just curious is all.""""
> Also i cant speak for anyone else but myself, but i have made a serious effort to learn as much as i could during my 6 years. It takes about that long to be a medical doctor.....





1977corey said:


> My production varies by what mood i'm in, basically i know what i'm capable of, but sometimes choose not to push myself, i know that when my job is done, i'm getting paid.
> What i meant by doing 80-90% of the work, is that it makes me feel like a chump when i bust my ass for pennies, and see the "boss" collect a huge chunk of money, for barely lifting a finger....(envious? yeah probably, makes me think" why can't i do that? after all its my labor making that guys pockets fatter)
> What do i feel is a fair hourly wage for someone with 6 years experience? Well thats a tough question to answer, everyone knows those "guys" that claim to have 10,15,20 and up years of "experience" but when you actually work with them/see their work, makes me wonder where the "experience" is....
> If i were to work for someone, i'd conservatively ask for $14 to start, IF i'm on payroll and actually an "employee". Seems like lately everyone is hiring guys as "sub-contractors" so they avoid paying taxes and workers comp,etc. then i would ask for more money per hour to cover my taxes,etc.
> ...


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

eddie said:


> :whistling2:


umm yeah, and thats twenty five American dollars, not Euros:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

So, Eddie did you order yourself one of them Corona brushes yet?


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

1977corey said:


> So, Eddie did you order yourself one of them Corona brushes yet?


Waiting on them to be delivered should have them in the next day or so


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Corona's are awesome, try the Bronson oval 3" champagne bristle if you get a chance.









*Chuck Norris calls Charles Bronson when he needs a friend.*


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

eddie said:


> Waiting on them to be delivered should have them in the next day or so


still waiting made a call the customs have brushes etc let see what happens


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

eddie said:


> still waiting made a call the customs have brushes etc let see what happens


What kind of Corona's did you decide on? I hope you bought a box of them to save you from having to go through customs again anytime soon.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> What kind of Corona's did you decide on? I hope you bought a box of them to save you from having to go through customs again anytime soon.


Got those today corona 3'' kingston chinex look sweet let you know what i think i got gharged 45 euro by customs not so sweet  anyway hope the work is picking up for you guys all the best


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I am no help as I only use Purdy or Omega (for speciality paints)


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*Purdy just seems done to me*

the other day I cleaned out my shop and ended up with $100 or so in random stuff I could return to Lowes...

stopped by their "paint" dept. just for laughs and checked out 4 or 5 of their 3" cutters I used to love... every other one had out of place outer bristles, like the bristle has shooting across the brush at an angle. and they were so soft, bent them like 90 degrees (like when you would cut up underneath the bottom of a soffit) and the bristles were so flaccid they couldn't even hold a consistent edge, just a little bow in the middle and the whole brush head just slipped off the edge I was trying to push against...:no::no::no:

I pity the rookie that tries to cut out a whole house full of window ext. casings with that garbage... I didn't even bother to put the covers back on that nonsense... went and bought a sexy new Estwing hammer and some batteries for my paslode nailers instead...

peace out Purdy, it was nice knowing ya...

ps. in seattle only a few places carry the high end woosters, and I don't know anywhere I deal with that has corona or E&J... meh...

jordanski


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I've always been a Purdy guy too, but have played around with Coronas and others as well. I pretty much love all the Coronas, but sometimes they're too soft for cutting dark colors. I've never been a Wooster fan for some reason, we just don't get along too well, boo hoo. The Coronas seem to clean up a lot nicer too.

Purdy has a new brush called "Clear Cut" or something like that. I've been super pleased with it- it's a lot like the Pro Extra Glide, (combo between Chinex, Poly., and Nylon), but it's a little softer. SW had them on sale for like 13 bucks!!

-jt


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

For waterborne, the Corona Chinex series works for me.


----------



## dtrane65 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the Coronas better myself switched about 6 years ago. The Chinex are excellent.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Try the Wooster Lindbeck Extra Firms. I used to use Purdy too but will not go back after trying the Wooster.


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

corona vegas for all-round brush. corona excalibur is my brush of choice for any latex application. unfortunately, my new purdy brushes are unusable. pieces of s*#t. heartbreaking. 

cheers


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

My grandad and dad always used purdys... then they went way down hill... We discovered the Corono Kingson Chenex 2" about 5 or 6 years ago and havent touched a different one since.. I baught some 3" Coronas for painting siding.. same brush, just makes your fore arms look like popeyes when you use them all day... There are a few places online that sell the brushes pretty cheap, but I support my store and pay about 40% more... at least any duties and taxes are taken care of that way.

You won't be disappointed with the Corona


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

The last couple of 1.5 inch Purdys have fingered out something awful. I am religous about cleaning my tools after use and can't figure out what is the matter . Could be brush quality but the only other alternative is Wooster and they're not up to snuff for me .


----------

